# Recommended Reading:  Livestock Guardians



## elevan

LGD Breed List 

Dealing with Fleas

Note on Continental Kennel Club


----------



## BlackAlderRanch

I highly recommend this book for people considering getting an LGD, or for someone just starting out with LGD's:
Livestock Protection Dogs: Selection, Care, and Training


----------



## Timberdoodle

BlackAlderRanch said:


> I highly recommend this book for people considering getting an LGD, or for someone just starting out with LGD's:
> Livestock Protection Dogs: Selection, Care, and Training


Thx! I've seen this book around but, hate buying books only to find out they're not worth their salt. Will check it out.


----------



## Don & Sandy

Do you all still recommend getting this book?


----------



## Ridgetop

I like Brenda Negri's book too.  Way of the Pack.  Simple to read, great information.  Not all breeds lend themselves to large pack formations (Anatolians like we have for instance) but otherwise, her advice in keeping enough LGDs to do the job is spot on.  I also want to order a book she recommends about reading a dog's body language.  It sounded really interesting too.


----------



## Don & Sandy

Thanks


----------



## YourRabbitGirl

BlackAlderRanch said:


> I highly recommend this book for people considering getting an LGD, or for someone just starting out with LGD's:
> Livestock Protection Dogs: Selection, Care, and Training


A friend have the same book, I dont remember whose the author.. Yeah Its very informative.. I will borrow it one day.


----------



## thistlebloom

Crealcritter said:


> I open the book to this page and read the caption under the photo. Because that's how guys read books



You're hilarious! Actually I always start a book that way, and I may or may not read the last page too, before sitting down and seriously going through it.


----------

